# Loader & Backhoe Leak Down Test



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Loader and Backhoe Leak Down Test


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great info. but I personally think Deere's leak down criterial is too great. 4.6 inches per hour on the lift cylinder and 8.6 on the bucket cylinder is way too much slop. I guess that save Deere a lot of cylinder repacks.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Dang my 8N drops about 1/2" per minute. 
J/K --- Actually it is pretty stout --- but probably needs a rebuild
within the next year. 

:hide:


----------

